# Identifying ASF's moderators and administrators



## Joe Blow (6 April 2008)

In the past, some ASF members have asked for an easier way of identifying who the site's moderators and administrators are.

On the forum Index page (www.aussiestockforums.com/forums) you may have noticed the link 'View Forum Leaders' just above the 'Currently Active Users' section. By clicking on this you can access a full list of ASF's moderators and administrators at your convenience.

However, to make it easier, I have changed both the look and colour of the user names of ASF's moderators and administrators. From now on you will notice that the user names of ASF's moderators are in *bold* and coloured a dark *blue*. The user name of the sole administrator (me) will also be *bold* and in a very fashionable *red*.

Hopefully this will make it easier for all ASF members to recognise the site's moderators and administrators.


----------



## Nicks (12 April 2008)

Thanks Joe. This is a good initiative. This way when my own written thoughts are modified, edited or sensored by someone call Prawn I will at least know whats going on.


----------



## Kauri (16 April 2008)

I just saw a bold red moniker I have never seen afore in the users panel... sorry in advance but it looked for all the world to me like.. *Fore Skin* ..
.... Is this someones sense of humour or ... aaahhh.. today ends in a Y ..   

Cheers.. I think
......................Kauri


----------



## Joe Blow (16 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> I just saw a bold red moniker I have never seen afore in the users panel... sorry in advance but it looked for all the world to me like.. *Fore Skin* ..
> .... Is this someones sense of humour or ... aaahhh.. today ends in a Y ..
> 
> Cheers.. I think
> ......................Kauri




Hi Kauri,

The user name you saw was 'Forum Skin'. This is the person who is working on the new site design for ASF. He needed administrator permissions to gain access to certain forum information he needed for the new design. That's why he had a bold red user name.

All will be revealed soon.


----------



## Kauri (16 April 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Kauri,
> 
> The user name you saw was 'Forum Skin'. This is the person who is working on the new site design for ASF. He needed administrator permissions to gain access to certain forum information he needed for the new design. That's why he had a bold red user name.
> 
> All will be revealed soon.





 That's a relief... would hate for the name I thought I saw to reveal everything... so to speak..   

Cheers
.........kauri


----------



## reece55 (17 April 2008)

Kauri said:


> That's a relief... would hate for the name I thought I saw to reveal everything... so to speak..
> 
> Cheers
> .........kauri




PMSL Kauri, your quirky sense of humour always has me in stitches mate, keep it commin!!!!!!

Cheers
Reece


----------



## Nicks (18 April 2008)

This time only three characters: LOL ..... humour does brighten up the serious world of Stock Trading.


----------



## Timmy (24 April 2008)

Having the mods in bold lettering is a great idea - real easy now to click on a name (the right name) and alert him/her (are there any hers?) to spam etc. via PM ... especially if its somewhat urgent ...


----------



## doctorj (24 April 2008)

Timmy said:


> Having the mods in bold lettering is a great idea - real easy now to click on a name (the right name) and alert him/her (are there any hers?) to spam etc. via PM ... especially if its somewhat urgent ...




FYI clicking this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 button in the top corner of the offending post informs all mods at once...


----------



## Timmy (24 April 2008)

Thanks doc - today I did both (click the alert and sent some PMs) ... sounds like that's overkill so will just use the alert button in future ...


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 April 2008)

G'day Joe,

Hope that the look and feel of ASF stays true to it's roots and that we are not confused at the end of it all. I value the site content as well as the simple interface. I saw the Forum Skin user too, very witty.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 May 2009)

What's this Nomores!!!!??? A mod!!!! 

Congratulations - when did this take place? I've never noticed before.

Does this mean that you will be looking for angles to close down the Essendon Supporter Support Thread?

Cheers
Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (14 May 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> What's this Nomores!!!!??? A mod!!!!
> 
> Congratulations - when did this take place? I've never noticed before.
> 
> ...




lol, A couple of weeks ago now.

All excessive ramping of Essendon will now be harshly dealt with :


----------



## nunthewiser (14 May 2009)

Duckman#72 said:


> .
> 
> Does this mean that you will be looking for angles to close down the Essendon Supporter Support Thread?
> 
> ...





there are essendon supporters ????


----------



## sammy84 (14 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> there are essendon supporters ????




Yes Nun there are. Some say we are the brightest people on this forum :


----------



## doctorj (14 May 2009)

sammy84 said:


> Yes Nun there are. Some say we are the brightest people on this forum :



Some say?  Everyone's bright when compared to collingwood supporters


----------



## sammy84 (14 May 2009)

doctorj said:


> Some say?  Everyone's bright when compared to collingwood supporters




I cant help but agree with you


----------



## Wysiwyg (6 November 2009)

Noticed a new moderator nicked "Moderator". New poster not seen before.
Moderator, Moderator, who art thou Moderator?






.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 November 2009)

Wysiwyg said:


> Noticed a new moderator nicked "Moderator". New poster not seen before.
> Moderator, Moderator, who art thou Moderator?




That would be our new moderator, Mr. Moderator.


----------

